# ddr4 3000 nur mit 2400



## copius (22. November 2014)

Hey Leute,

hab mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und folgendes Problem:

Ich habe auf meinem Asus x-99 deluxe 4x4GB ddr4 3000 von corair ( dominator) verbaut.
Im Bios das xmp Profil aktiviert und dann wird mir der RAM auch mit 3000 angezeigt. So weit so gut.
Wenn ich jedoch den Rechner gestartet habe verrät mir nicht nur Asus Hauseigene Software sondern auch CPU z, dass der RAM nur mit 2400 läuft.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee wo ich Ansetzen kann.

Zum übertakten habe ich wie gesagt einmal das XMP Profil im Bios (Ver. 1004) aktiviert und zudem mit der Asus eigenen Softwarelösung AI Suit 3 den Prozessor übertakten lassen.

Hier noch die stats:

I7 5930k
Asus X-99 Deluxe (Ver. 1004)
Corsair Dominator ddr4 3000
Win 8.1 Pro x64 alle updates bis auf (kb3000850)

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Jarafi (22. November 2014)

Servus,

schau mal beim BCLK-Takt (*BCLK-Strap 1.25 aktiviert*), stell den mal auf 125, die X99 Plattform hat ja die Schritte drin.
Dann sollte es gehen mit den 3000-MHz maximal-Takt.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Bei RAM der schneller als 2666MHz ist musst du mit dem Straps arbeiten. Anders geht es nicht.


----------



## copius (22. November 2014)

Ha! hab den fehler schon gefunden

Anscheinend gabs im neuen Bios noch unter den CPU Ratios nen neues Dropdown da war der Takt auf 2400 festgesetzt. einfach auf 3000 ausgewählt und nun läufts

jetzt läuft der I7 mit 125 x 37 sprich 4625MHz
 und der Ram ebenfalls bei 3000 mit 15 15 17 35

besten Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Der 5930k läuft bei dir mit 4,6GHz?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. November 2014)

copius schrieb:


> jetzt läuft der I7 mit 125 x 37 sprich 4625MHz


 
Was sagt CPU-Z denn wenn du Prime95 anschmeißt zur Spannung...?


----------



## GEChun (1. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag, 
Ich besitze auch DDR4 3000mhz, habe auch Probleme ihn mit besater Taktfrequenz laufen zu lassen. Mein Mainboard ist das Asus X-99A. Aktuell läuft der Speicher in Combi mit dem I7 5930K auf 2666 MHz und Blck 100Mhz. Takt der Cpu ist aktuell 4,0 GHz im Overlocking. 

Ich bin allerdings im Pcgh Heft 01/15 auf eine interessante stelle getroffen. Auf Seite 102, Thema Haswell-E-Budget-Mainboards steht zum Asus X99-A: "Asus bietet derzeit auch als einziger Hersteller für ausgewählten RAM einen Betrieb oberhalb von DDR4-2666 ohne BLCK-Übertaktung." folgende Aussage wiederholt sich auf Seite 104. 

Somit Betrifft es alle Asus Boards, das X99-A speziell da es ja im Artikel erwähnt ist.

Nur wie zum Teufel geht es ohne BLCK-Übertaktung? 


Und eine Frage zur Cpu im Overclocking:
Interessant wär für mich auch eine Temperatur zum 5930K im Overclocking. Ich verwende die Intel Wasserkühlung und frage mich ob sie gut kühlt aktuell ist die Cpu mit Prime bei 78 Grad. Wenn Sie aber über 4,0 GHz getaktet wird liegt sie über 80 Grad. Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei 4,6 aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2015)

GEChun schrieb:


> Nur wie zum Teufel geht es ohne BLCK-Übertaktung?



Indem man die Taktraten und Latenzen sowie die Betriebsspannung für den RAM im UEFI von Hand einträgt und hofft dass es stabil funktioniert. Da offiziell nur DDR4-2133 unterstützt wird ist alles darüber theoretisch Glückssache auch wenns meistens geht.



GEChun schrieb:


> Interessant wär für mich auch eine Temperatur zum 5930K im Overclocking.  Ich verwende die Intel Wasserkühlung und frage mich ob sie gut kühlt  aktuell ist die Cpu mit Prime bei 78 Grad. Wenn Sie aber über 4,0 GHz  getaktet wird liegt sie über 80 Grad. Wie sehen die Temperaturen bei 4,6  aus?



Die Temperatur ist fast ausschließlich von der Spannung abhängig. Wie hoch die Abwärme deiner CPU bei 4,6 GHz sein wird kann man nicht sagen da wir nicht wissen wie viel Spannung deine CPU dafür brauchen wird.
Ich kann dir aber jetzt schon sagen wenn du bei 4 GHz schon bei 80°C bist ist die Luft nach oben sowieso nicht vorhanden (und um mit einem Haswell-E bis 4,5 oder gar darüber zu kommen brauchts eine sehr harte Keule der auf Dauer wahrscheinlich weder die Spannungswandler deines Boards und erst Recht nicht die kleine Intel-Wasserkühlung gewachsen ist).


----------



## GEChun (1. Januar 2015)

Hab ich nicht beachtet. Prime war auch nur sehr kurz an, hab schon gelesen das es mit Prime wohl Probleme gibt. Also in Benutzung mit den X99 CPUs..
Benutze ja auch andere Tools! 

Ja und 4.5 Ghz will ich ja gar net erreichen, mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass die Temps bei 4.1 schon recht hoch sind. Bis 4,3 bleiben die Temperaturen übrigens stabil bei 79-82Grad.  Der 4,0 Takt geht übrigens nicht über die 80Grad Grenze. Die I7 4xxx sind ja angeblich unter Last mit gleicher Kühlung ganze 20Grad Kühler...

Ja dann werde ich mal alles manuell eintragen, danke schonmal vorweg!


----------



## Atent123 (1. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mir eine richtige Wakü besorgen


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2015)

GEChun schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht beachtet. Prime war auch nur sehr kurz an, hab schon gelesen das es mit Prime wohl Probleme gibt. Also in Benutzung mit den X99 CPUs..



Prime hat keine Probleme mit den CPUs - eher umgekehrt. Prime benutzt dermaßen exzessiv die AVX und FMA3 Register von Haswell, dass die CPUs ihr TDP-Limit bereits auf Standardtaktraten deutlcih überschreiten oder anders gesagt: Prime erzeugt eine Last die in der normalen Praxis niemals auch nur annähernd erreicht wird. Daher kommen die hohen Temperaturen.  

Das liegt aber nicht am X99, das ist bei allen Haswell-CPUs so.


----------



## GEChun (2. Januar 2015)

Soo nun Endlich wieder in der Wohnung am Rechner,  alles manuell eingegeben. 
Neugestartet und Biep - Schwarzer Bildschirm. 
Schade aber irgendwie geht es doch nicht so schnell und so einfach und es handelt sich ja wie gesagt auch noch exakt um das gleiche Mainboard wie im Heft Asus X-99A...
Eingetragen sind Voltage 1.350 links und rechts.
3000 Mhz, (2933 auch getestet)
So wie die Latency CL 15-15-15-35...


----------



## MountyMAX (2. Januar 2015)

GEChun schrieb:


> Soo nun Endlich wieder in der Wohnung am Rechner,  alles manuell eingegeben.
> Neugestartet und Biep - Schwarzer Bildschirm.
> Schade aber irgendwie geht es doch nicht so schnell und so einfach und es handelt sich ja wie gesagt auch noch exakt um das gleiche Mainboard wie im Heft Asus X-99A...
> Eingetragen sind Voltage 1.350 links und rechts.
> ...



Hmm ich probier auch grad bissl rum: 2666 bei 1,28v, wenn ich Volt auf Auto lasse, legt das Board gleich mal 1,35 V  bei 2666 an oO
Wären 1,35v überhaupt auf Dauer gesund (wobei die Module ja auf DDR3 Chips basieren welche mit 1,35 laufen sollten)?


----------



## GEChun (3. Januar 2015)

Also die meißten Hersteller haben die 1.35 Volt ausgeschrieben oder gar sogar getestet. G.SKILL & Corsair aufjedenfall. 
Mich würde mal interessieren welcher Speicher im Heft auf dem X-99A getestet wurde...
Würd gerne wissen obs halt am Speicher oder am Board liegt. Wenn es der Speicher ist dann kommt er weg.
Was bei mir halt auch ein großes Problem ist, ich kann den BLCK zwar erhöhen, dann läuft der Speicher... Aber... Dann habe ich Probleme beim Neustarten... 
Ist der Rechner länger wie 12h aus hat das Board dann immer einen Overlocking failure, Grund unbekannt...
Hatte hier im Forum dazu auch schon einen Threat eröffnet allerdings ist keine Lösung zustande gekommen... 
Und der Asus Support meinte dazu nur Bios Reset und Cmos clearen, das Problem beim Kunden  ist danach bei Asus erfolgreich erledigt bei mir aber nicht... -.- erneuter Kontakt wurde von Asus bisher nicht Wahrgenommen...(was natürlich auch an den Feiertagen liegen kann.)
Hat denn keiner das gleiche Problem?


----------



## sil79 (3. Januar 2017)

Die Frage wurde schon eine Seite weiter vorn (Post 2 und 3) beantwortet. Hier noch was zu lesen Haswell-E: Das Mysterium der DDR4-Taktfrequenzen - Hardwareluxx. Warum einfach, wenn man es auch kompliziert machen kann?? Einfach Strap auf 125.3 und fertig. Wenn dir dann die CPU zuviel MhZ hat, einfach stück runter Schrauben. Total einfach.


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2017)

Ich frage mich immer was man sich davon verspricht wenn der Ram hochgetaktet wird.Die Unterschiede sind so marginal das sich das kaum lohnt.Man hat höchstens einen höheren Stromverbauch und mehr Abwärme.
Gaming on DDR4 Memory: 2133 vs 2666/3200MHz & 8GB vs 16GB | The Tech Buyer's Guru


----------

